# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Pasqal Quantum Computing, Palaiseau, France

## Airicist2

pasqal.io

youtube.com/channel/UCax__bkVBIeTZX7Ro2lSPhg

twitter.com/pasqalio

linkedin.com/company/pasqal

CEO - Georges-Olivier Reymond

----------


## Airicist2

A visit at Quantum Computing startup Pasqal

Oct 13, 2020




> At Pasqal we build quantum processors made of hundred of individual atoms. This way we can solve problems that are intractable for classical supercomputers.
> We're based in Massy and Palaiseau in the South of Paris, in France.
> Enjoy the tour!

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Pasqal’s ‘neutral atom’ tech promises 200 qubits of quantum processing power"

by Chris O'Brien
June 9, 2021

----------

